# rose does LED



## Rosebud

Some of you have been asking what i think of my new lights... Here is a picture of them. View attachment 2_3.jpg
  I got two of these and they cost around 240.00 each. They needed to replace a 600 and 400 HPS.

When i was deciding, i realized if i had to buy an ounce or two of pot, that would cover the new lights.

I live in the desert and it is HOT in the summer and even in the spring. So rather then not grow I dipped my toe in LED's.

So far I am  pleased. I just harvested my satori's. they were only under the new lights for 18 days. They didn't look as tired and done as my plants usually do at harvest. To be fair, i have changed my soil this grow too and my plants have never looked so good and happy.  This is my biggest satori harvest ever, but i don't think we can say 18 days under LED's did that.  But I know the led's helped that plant look a lot better.

Let me tell you what i love about LED's so far. They are quiet. there is no ballast, they are not hot, and my plants like them better then HPS.  I love going in there and watching the plants...with out being blown away by the noise and wind. MUCH less watering.... less feeding... less nutes...less power...woohoo.

I am thinking about getting a veg light too as my t5's are giving up.

I will keep you posted better after I have a complete grow under them...

You know what else i love? Pink...[/ATTACH]


----------



## 7greeneyes

Thank you for sharing your opinions. Definitely making rethink how I view LED's.

Great grow by the way. 

What's the optimum distance you keep your canopy from the LED's? Do they get light bleaching if too close to the LED's?


----------



## Locked

Looking good Rose. Thanks for your opinion on them.


----------



## Rosebud

I hear you do get bleaching if too close. I haven't seen that yet. I had mine 12 inches above the canopy and had no real stretch. I was told the distance was 12-14 inches above the plants.


----------



## 7greeneyes

thanks Rose :aok:

Didn't think their light penetration was that good....cool.


----------



## sawhse

Wow thanks for sharing this rose. I think this could convince some people to rethink the possibility of other options. I like new tech!!!!


----------



## chazmaine420

Rose, Can you tel us more about the LED light? Watts? Bandwidth? Brand name? and maybe where you bought it if it was online?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Chazmanine,  LED Output Power: 144*3watt

Draw Power:250~300W

Dimension:837x264x50mm

Voltage: AC85~265V

View Angle of leds: 90° /120

Lifespan 50,000-100,000hours

N.W.: 8.4KG G.W.: 9KG

Coverage :6.6'x2.2' Standard

Spectrum: 430~440nm, 450~475nm 620~630nm, 650~660nm, IR, and white

Plug Type: AU,USA,Japan,EU,UK,Swiss,etc.

Warehouse : USA,AU,UK

http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.U2wEDvldV8E

This particular light is one you can use for veg or flower. Both switches are on for flower and just the veg light is used for veg.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Locked

Rose what kind of coverage do you get with one of those lights?  I might have to talk the wife into getting at least one now so I can grow through out the Summer this year.  Then pick up another before the Winter Grow Season.


----------



## skullcandy

Rose the look good, nice lights


----------



## lyfespan

I'm working on getting a line of lights that you can start small and connect together like grow Lego lights.


----------



## P Jammers

Hamster Lewis said:


> Rose what kind of coverage do you get with one of those lights?  I might have to talk the wife into getting at least one now so I can grow through out the Summer this year.  Then pick up another before the Winter Grow Season.


3x4 effectively in terms of coverage. I've not checked the exact specs quite yet but I do have all the meters in hand to do so soon.

That said they make several configurations so one could cover pretty much any size.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Wow! Nice harvest! It just put me one step closer to making the move to led.


----------



## Locked

P Jammers said:


> 3x4 effectively in terms of coverage. I've not checked the exact specs quite yet but I do have all the meters in hand to do so soon.
> 
> That said they make several configurations so one could cover pretty much any size.



Thanks PJ.  Still working on the wife.


----------



## Rosebud

Hammy, i just went out and measured and I would say 4'x3' for one light coverage.. I got two and they did 8 feet long just fine.

Tell your wife to call me... lol

And a huge thank you to P JAMMERS, for helping me with this new wonderful technology.


----------



## P Jammers

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks PJ.  Still working on the wife.


Have her call Rose.
:giggle:


----------



## chazmaine420

So you havn't used this light through the entire flowering time, correct? Do i understand that Pjammers has used these and that there a good solid light? I have a 300w advanced LED that I have flowered with good success. Using it in my veg tent now and the girls seem to like it over the t5's. But i'd like to put that back in my flower room so i'm looking for a light to cover a 55 x 55 space. I'm thinking two of the 300 watt lights.


----------



## Rosebud

No, Chaz, it has only been up three weeks.

PJammers, who can certainly come on in here and talk to us, posted this light. He wanted me to wait to buy it until he had time to use it, but I was in a hurry and got them anyway. I believe he had the same company build one to his specs.  I just got the "out of the box" plug and play.  

My grow space is 8 Feet long. and I had a double row of 5 gallon pots.  Seemed to do the trick well with two of these lights.


----------



## Sherrwood

Thanks for the info.
I have been thinking about upgrading to LED for a while now and your info. Was helpful.


----------



## Locked

I just about have the wife on board.  I guess I need to have a talk with PJ.   Thanks for your impression so far Rose.  It has helped me make up my mind.


----------



## P Jammers

Rosebud said:


> I believe he had the same company build one to his specs.


No no Rose, I am talking with the company to see if they can, but the one I have is straight stock just like yours.

TBH I need to send them another email as it has been with their tech department I wanna say 3 weeks now.


----------



## Locked

P Jammers said:


> No no Rose, I am talking with the company to see if they can, but the one I have is straight stock just like yours.



Good to know bro. So straight up stock will do the job?  I can only get one like Rose's right now but will be looking to add another in the Fall.


----------



## Rosebud

P Jammers said:


> No no Rose, I am talking with the company to see if they can, but the one I have is straight stock just like yours.
> 
> TBH I need to send them another email as it has been with their tech department I wanna say 3 weeks now.




Are you happy with the one like mine? Is it a lot different then your specs?


----------



## ShOrTbUs

just one of these would be enough for my 2x3 space?



LED Chip Power:96pcsx3watt 
Power Consumtion:110V:175W-191W; 220V: 168W-176W 
Dimension:560x265x60mm 
Voltage:AC85~265V 
View Angle:90/120° 
Lifespan 50,000-100,000hours 
N.W.: 5.6KG G.W.: 7.5KG 

View attachment led.jpg


----------



## P Jammers

Hamster Lewis said:


> Good to know bro. So straight up stock will  do the job?  I can only get one like Rose's right now but will be  looking to add another in the Fall.


The best info I have currently is how they finished Rose's plants. To me they looked a bit early, but I know she likes it like that but feel they could have filled out a bit more. I guess she'll have to let us know how they did weight wise. 




Rosebud said:


> Are you happy with the one like mine? Is it a lot different then your specs?



Little early for me to have any real opinion as of yet. I put 6 new plants under one at day one flip and I see very little difference between my current lights, and this one. It's very early however and the proof will be in the end so I am 6 weeks away from that point.



ShOrTbUs said:


> just one of these would be enough for my 2x3 space?



Should be yes. So long as everything else is perfect, you should see great results right out the gate.

I do want to state however that I am in no way trying to sell these lights to anyone. They are very new to the game and until these things are fully tested they are buy at your own risk. 

There are several completed grows over at 420 mag, and people seem quite happy with their results. There are also a few completed grows on u tube. 

I'd advise everyone to do your homework. For me, at the price these are, it was a no brainer to at least give one a try myself.

So far so good.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

found one for 166$, free shipping. gonna go ahead and bookmark that


----------



## Locked

ShOrTbUs said:


> found one for 166$, free shipping. gonna go ahead and bookmark that



Got a link??


----------



## ShOrTbUs

hxxp://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-lg%25252dg04b96led-grow-lightings.html


:48:

sry the 166$ was a group rate, you had to buy 7 i think. found it for 171$ though free shipping


----------



## P Jammers

ShOrTbUs said:


> hxxp://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-lg%25252dg04b96led-grow-lightings.html
> 
> 
> :48:
> 
> sry the 166$ was a group rate, you had to buy 7 i think. found it for 171$ though free shipping



That is not the same light we are talking about here. That is the 96x3 which is 176 delivered on their site.

The light we are talking about is the 143x3, and I doubt you'll find it any cheaper than their site.

On a side note, here is a thread worth following where the top dawg in the industry is going up against a topled.
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/j...-side-comparison-hawaiian-snow-blueberry.html
 And he's just getting going...


----------



## The Poet

Rosebud,


     Summertime is almost upon us and I was thinking about LED lights. 
Does a 400w LED use and 'put out' 400 watts?
What kind of penetration does it have? 

   A 400w hps penetrates 21", or 9" after moving the plant 12" away from the light. A 600w hps penetrates 8" more but would be too hot. If the lower limbs are trimmed and the plant is 2' tall it should be adequately lit by a 400w hps. How is the penetration of a LED?

   If they are comparable to a 400w hps in power but cooler, that sounds like just what I need in the summertime.


                                   Thank you...


                                             The Poet


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Poet and anyone else reading this... Buy at your own risk. I took the risk as i would not have grown this summer with out them. I am very happy with them... But, you guys do your research. Like I told PJ, if they didn't work, i wouldn't hold him responsible.  I am very happy so far, but it hasn't even been a month yet. 

So, yes, Poet, I think one of the lights I got would work very well to cover a 400 w.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

P Jammers said:


> That is not the same light we are talking about here. That is the 96x3 which is 176 delivered on their site.
> 
> The light we are talking about is the 143x3, and I doubt you'll find it any cheaper than their site.
> 
> On a side note, here is a thread worth following where the top dawg in the industry is going up against a topled.
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/j...-side-comparison-hawaiian-snow-blueberry.html
> And he's just getting going...



i know its not the same as the one rose bought. but it was the light i inquired about for my 2x3, so i assumed it's the one hammy was asking me about. i also agree that going straight to lg-led solutions for a price would be ideal. i just didnt want to wait for them to get back to me before i had a price estimate.

thanks for the link pj, i'm gonna check that out for sure


----------



## MR1

Shortbus, Sara is the person to talk to about price, she is running the show at Top Led. I don't think you will get much lower than the website but you can try. Here is her e-mail.  [email protected]


----------



## Locked

Took the plunge Rose and ordered one of those lights.  Hopefully it will enable me to grow through the Summer this year.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Hamster, i hope you like it as much as I do.  And yes, it should enable us to grow this summer... Tell your wife, i said thanks....


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Oh Hamster, i hope you like it as much as I do.  And yes, it should enable us to grow this summer... Tell your wife, i said thanks....



Will do Rose....thanks and I am psyched.


----------



## Rosebud

WOOHOO HAMMY Goes Hightech!!!! look out.


----------



## P Jammers

ShOrTbUs said:


> i know its not the same as the one rose bought. but it was the light i inquired about for my 2x3, so i assumed it's the one hammy was asking me about. i also agree that going straight to lg-led solutions for a price would be ideal. i just didnt want to wait for them to get back to me before i had a price estimate.
> 
> thanks for the link pj, i'm gonna check that out for sure



It's all good, but you asked about covering your 2x3 space then linked to a light that will NOT cover that amount of space without any word that you changed the light.

From the looks of it, looked like you were trying to say you found a better price on the light we have been discussing and I did not want ANYONE thinking it was. It's at least a 1/3rd smaller, and for flowering I wouldn't use it.

I wouldn't use anything smaller than a 250 watt LED just like no one, or most in the know wouldn't flower with anything smaller than  600watt HID setup and expect good results.

Trying to go smaller and save a buck will bite you in the ***, trust me on that.


----------



## Locked

Thanks for the info PJ.  I can't wait to get my light and give it a run. Will be adding another one for the Winter if this one is good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am one of those that needs the heat in the winter and will always probably have to use HID during that time of year.  However, my climate is a lot like Rosebuds.  Though I'm in the mountains, it is like high desert--arid, hot during the day and cool at night.

However when the T5 dies--have had it a long time and I am surprised that it is still ticking along--I will probably get an LED like Rosebuds.  I seem to have a little harder time controlling the heat in the small closet with the T% sometimes than I do in the flowering room with the 1000W.  Temps are still good, but it is still cool here.  LEDs would be great for summer.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Your ladies look great! How you like the LEDS vs HPS? I did a study not long ago for a LED Co. on LED vs HPS & was gifted the system for doing so. However I plan on going ahead and getting another. Could you recommend 1? Or would you recommend the ones your using? Thanks, Dank.


----------



## Rosebud

Dank, i don't feel qualified to recommend these yet or any others. I can say that i am very happy with the ones I have, but it has only been a month.  Stay tuned...


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, way time for an update. I am trying to learn how to grow under led. Pj and a youtube guy have been explaining that i need to open up and get rid of leaves that block the light and that would have popcorn.  

I don't know if i have mentioned that I am vegging under the leds and they internode spacing is quite small. Yes, smaller then t5s. 

 So far my temps are still running 4 degrees hotter then outside. As opposed to 14 degrees before led.

Ok, here are some pictures of the girls after taking 18 clones today and transplanting the 6 into 3 gallon smart pots. 

I am having a hard time learning the trimming style needed to compliment these lights.
View attachment DSCF3056.JPG


View attachment DSCF3057.JPG


View attachment DSCF3058.jpg


View attachment DSCF3059.JPG


View attachment I cookies.JPG


View attachment DSCF3061.jpg
 I think this last one is Northern lights, but not sure.

This was just a small leaf removal since i was cloning. I realize i am going to have to take more off eventually, GULP?  Talk to me PJ and Mr1 and Hammy and all ya all that have been down this path. These genetics area special and i don't want to blow it my first full grow..


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF3063.jpg


View attachment DSCF3064.jpg


View attachment DSCF3065.jpg


----------



## Growdude

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 215051
> 
> 
> View attachment 215052
> 
> 
> View attachment 215053


 
Most beautiful :farm:


----------



## Rosebud

thank you. Lilys are so easy and so pretty.. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## kmog

Rosebud said:


> Ok, way time for an update. I am trying to learn how to grow under led. Pj and a youtube guy have been explaining that i need to open up and get rid of leaves that block the light and that would have popcorn.
> 
> I don't know if i have mentioned that I am vegging under the leds and they internode spacing is quite small. Yes, smaller then t5s.
> 
> So far my temps are still running 4 degrees hotter then outside. As opposed to 14 degrees before led.
> 
> Ok, here are some pictures of the girls after taking 18 clones today and transplanting the 6 into 3 gallon smart pots.
> 
> I am having a hard time learning the trimming style needed to compliment these lights.
> View attachment 215045
> 
> 
> View attachment 215046
> 
> 
> View attachment 215047
> 
> 
> View attachment 215048
> 
> 
> View attachment 215049
> 
> 
> View attachment 215050
> I think this last one is Northern lights, but not sure.
> 
> This was just a small leaf removal since i was cloning. I realize i am going to have to take more off eventually, GULP?  Talk to me PJ and Mr1 and Hammy and all ya all that have been down this path. These genetics area special and i don't want to blow it my first full grow..


i have this girl under leds and i removed the lower growth early and shes still turning into a monster View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1403481701578.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

How many inches of penetration do you have with your lights? Have you been using led for a while? Very cool.


----------



## MR1

Hello Rosebud, I am a greenhorn just like you with the led. I am still growing the same way I did with hid so I can see what the plants look like since I have not grown the strains I have right now before. Everything is looking great there Rosebud. I don't have the same light as you Rosebud but my led has about the same, I will say light intensity at a given distance instead of penetration as my 430w hid, because they both reach just as far. Example , my bat pheno was about 30" high and the bottom buds were still nice and dense with the light about 20 to24" away from the top of plant. The other 2 plants are less dense with more leaf but I believe it is because of the differant pheno. Did any of that make sense ?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes that all made since.  I was figuring about 12 inches of penetration..I believe that is what the nice guru PJ said.  Have you watched the you tube guy pruning his stuff? IF not I will get it for you.

I have always had a little popcorn,sometimes a lot, but I am ready to up this game and prune the heck out of it if I can get some decent colas, which I am planning on. So far the lights are so nice. It is hard for me to prune hard. Orange told me to look at the plant and see where all the bud sites are going to be and what you want the plant to look like at harvest. That helped.

MR1, i do believe you but it is hard to believe light penetrated that big ole cola you had on that one satori.  I keep my veg lights about 12 inches away. Have you noticed the consistency or feel of the leaves are different under LED? I have. Can't explain it though.

Lets do this..... we can do this.


----------



## MR1

Rosebud what is the guys name on youtube , I may have seen it. You are getting good advice, I will do that too. Difference in feel of leaves, yeah they are stickier. I did notice Satori has some huge leaves, I did have to do some pruning, but I managed to tuck a lot of them out of the way of the buds.


----------



## P Jammers

Plants all look fine Rose. I'd give them maybe a week more and flip. Better to flip a little earlier rather than later so you can see what each strain does for you.

Just get some stakes ready to open them up once they start to flower to keep any of the lower bud sites from being shaded, but so far you look golden.



MR1 said:


> Rosebud what is the guys name on youtube , I may have seen it. You are getting good advice, I will do that too. Difference in feel of leaves, yeah they are stickier. I did notice Satori has some huge leaves, I did have to do some pruning, but I managed to tuck a lot of them out of the way of the buds.



The name is Colorado's finest:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7seso9R8g3vUM9jD0vC9RA


----------



## MR1

Yeah that is the video I saw, one heck of a nice harvest. The Chopping Monster Train one.


----------



## kmog

Rosebud said:


> How many inches of penetration do you have with your lights? Have you been using led for a while? Very cool.


this is my first run with all leds.  so i dont know but i seem to be getting about 3 feet of penetration but well see when the ones in my tent right now finish.  the light i have over that one is a ti smartlamp probloom 600 supposed to be able to cover a 4x4 but i dont know if i trust that.


----------



## Rosebud

P Jammers said:


> Plants all look fine Rose. I'd give them maybe a week more and flip. Better to flip a little earlier rather than later so you can see what each strain does for you.
> 
> Just get some stakes ready to open them up once they start to flower to keep any of the lower bud sites from being shaded, but so far you look golden.
> 
> 
> 
> The name is Colorado's finest:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7seso9R8g3vUM9jD0vC9RA




The stakes are in my car, silly place huh.   So i understand staking each main branch. Then am i taking out everything in the middle?   I need counseling...lol. Why is this so hard to do.? Then i remove any leaves that are shading the other buds. Keep the canopy's all the same height if I can.

Thank you for holding my hand thru this PJ and all the rest of you.  Such a different mid set then thinking the fan leaf police will show up if i remove a leaf...

Thank you for posting the link PJ.
Thanks everyone...please don't stop with the suggestions.


----------



## P Jammers

Rosebud said:


> The stakes are in my car, silly place huh.   So i understand staking each main branch.
> 
> Then am i taking out everything in the middle? No, I have never said that at all.
> 
> I need counseling...lol. Why is this so hard to do.? Then i remove any leaves that are shading the other buds.
> 
> No, I have never stated that either.
> 
> Keep the canopy's all the same height if I can.
> Ding ding ding, think SOG on each plant and instead of having one main cola, think 8 to 12 main cola's as even as possible, but don't trip over it. That Jack for example is going to be all over the place as she is just that way, while a couple of the others it wonlt seem like you need to do much at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting the link PJ.



Just remember there is a thread at the other spot on this very subject, so if you have questions, ask away. You will succeed first run, trust me.
:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud

Man, i am sure glad I had all the info correctView attachment laughing smilie.gif


I will do better, i promise. It just looked to me that 3/4 of the leaves are gone. and there is nothing in the middle...

Thank you and I will be stalking you soon.


----------



## P Jammers

Rosebud said:


> Man, i am sure glad I had all the info correctView attachment 215080
> 
> 
> I will do better, i promise. It just looked to me that 3/4 of the leaves are gone. and there is nothing in the middle...
> 
> Thank you and I will be stalking you soon.


You have my number and are free to call anytime you are unsure about something or just wanna shoot the bull.

All of the pics you have seen are right after staking, so yeah there is not much in the middle at that point. That, and I also run a lot of different kushes which makes them look a bit sparse at that point.
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Here is an update of the girls. Only two are staked and need to get the others staked then flip. This won't happen till after the holiday but that i ok, i hope.

Three satoris taking their darn time about showing sex. feeling like a gynocologist checking... I evn stuck them outside,for three nights, but they don't care. I think the girls in my closet are going to be too big to have a satori in there. She (it) may go outside. I prefer inside grown satori. So we will see. I have ordered another light so maybe I could do all 7 girls in there
Here is what i am talking about... and my nurse larry outside, just cause i love her.

View attachment DSCF3083.jpg


View attachment DSCF3084.jpg


View attachment DSCF3085.jpg


View attachment DSCF3086.jpg


View attachment DSCF3081.jpg


----------



## MR1

Everything is looking good in Rosebud land. I have a question about your fabric pots, I see you have trays under your pots, do you leave them there or do you remove after watering, I have my pots on an expanded steel so they get air from below? I ordered 4, 1 gallon Geo pots for $2.99 each to try out, 2 gal are $3.50, 3 gal is $ 4 and 5 gal is $5. Are the prices good?


----------



## orangesunshine

looking good rb---especially like the nurse larry shrub---keep up the good work :icon_smile::headbang2::48:


----------



## Locked

MR1 said:


> Everything is looking good in Rosebud land. I have a question about your fabric pots, I see you have trays under your pots, do you leave them there or do you remove after watering, I have my pots on an expanded steel so they get air from below? I ordered 4, 1 gallon Geo pots for $2.99 each to try out, 2 gal are $3.50, 3 gal is $ 4 and 5 gal is $5. Are the prices good?



I put trays under my Smart Pots as well. It helps you get them a little more liquid. They tend to run and then soak up the liquid after a bit.    Those prices don't sound bad but I have never seen Geo Pots.  If they are like Smart Pots they are bit cheaper in price than the SP's.


----------



## Locked

Looking good Rose.  Summer has reared it's ugly head here where I am at, 96f today. The LED panel is the only thing keeping me going. If I was running an HPS bulb I would be packing it in by now.    Love that shade of green on your indoor ladies.


----------



## MR1

Thank you Hamster , the reveiws were good so I went for it because of the price.


----------



## Rosebud

Hamster Lewis said:


> Looking good Rose.  Summer has reared it's ugly head here where I am at, 96f today. The LED panel is the only thing keeping me going. If I was running an HPS bulb I would be packing it in by now.    Love that shade of green on your indoor ladies.



Hammy I know what you mean same thing happened here. I do have an AC in the shed now, but It would have been running constantly with the hps and the temps you and i are having now. I think i would have given up. I bet you have to pay a lot more for energy use on the east coast then us... Still cheaper then trying find a good ounce to buy. Let alone a pound or two. I was just bragging to mr rb about your one gallon grows, he was amazed and asked how you do it... I said it is only Hammy that can pull that off. Your famous man.


----------



## Rosebud

orangesunshine said:


> looking good rb---especially like the nurse larry shrub---keep up the good work :icon_smile::headbang2::48:




Thanks OS, and thanks for "making" me do the right thing when i am too tired and want to blow it off.  That Nurse larry is a happy girl... I am hoping for a pound.


----------



## BobBuckman

wondering what the heat is like from the LG-G14A140LED-5w

I have a SolarStorm800 in a 4x4 tent.  It worked fine during the winter, however, now temps are reaching mid 90's in the tent.  I've tried everything I read on forums to lower the temp but no go.  Reached out to the company and they didn't have any suggestions.

So just wondering how hot these lights get on the exit vents..

thanks!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

BobBuckman said:


> wondering what the heat is like from the LG-G14A140LED-5w
> 
> I have a SolarStorm800 in a 4x4 tent. It worked fine during the winter, however, now temps are reaching mid 90's in the tent. I've tried everything I read on forums to lower the temp but no go. Reached out to the company and they didn't have any suggestions.
> 
> So just wondering how hot these lights get on the exit vents..
> 
> thanks!



 Is the room air conditioned?????


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Jaam and Bob..

It is hotter then heck and supposed to be 113 next week.  My led's raise the temperature of the shed by 4 degrees. My old HPS raised it by 14. I have an air conditioner in there but could only keep it at 93 or something yesterday with an outside temp of 105. The airconditioner is a good and bad thing, it adds heat to the room. I wouldn't even consider growing in the shed in the summer without LED's. I am very concerned about the high temps even with LED. This is what i get for choosing to live in a desert.  The good news is it is usually only in the triple digits for a couple of weeks a summer. 

I will be flipping today FINALLY, but as it is my husbands shed and he needs to use it so i will be running the lights during the day. Running the lights at night make much more sense but not practical.

Bob, i bet it is really hard to do in a tent. THG has some good ideas about air exchange  and putting holes in the floor to draw cooler air and stuff.  We need to start a thread about summer heat and ask what others do too.

PJ, could you come over to my house please, i am getting the last two plants ready to flip and i just wish you were standing there pointing. I will take a pic after I  have removed half the plant...THAT was a joke.~

Bob, best wishes man, this heat is a stress to us and out plants.


----------



## P Jammers

:baby:


----------



## Rosebud

Rosebud is a little out of her comfort zone here. They are all staked and will fip to flower in a minute when mr rb is finished. He put some big styrofoam insulation on the old farm doors of the shed. That will help some, I hope.

This is a new learning experience. Pruning for bud which PJ, i know you won't agree with me, but in my growing life this is extreme thinning. Seriously like half the plant. I will see at harvest if what i have done is a good thing or not.  I am so glad i have had your help PJ and the you tube dude too. It felt like taking a rose to the ground knowing it is the only thing that will save it.

It will be in the triple digits for the next few weeks. 

Here is some kinda lousy pictures before the FLIP!!! And the final pic is  a very happy nurse larry, she sneers at this heat. I love her.

View attachment DSCF3097.jpg


View attachment DSCF3096.jpg


View attachment DSCF3101.jpg


View attachment DSCF3102.jpg


View attachment DSCF3099.jpg


View attachment DSCF3104.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Really like the stake jobs


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Lyfespan. I hope i did it half way right.


----------



## MR1

Rosebud, I am watching closely, everything looks good to me.:fly:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank MR1, i think i am a little crowded in there too. I have another light coming in a few weeks. A flowering only LED. Also there is a very small light leak where the old doors don't meet. Thinking a roll down towel or something... The styrofoam on the doors is a huge help already. 

The things we do.... Thanks for hanging around you peeps.


----------



## MR1

Rosebud a towel would probably work as long as it is thick enough. Another light, that is nice. Did you change light models, I did not think the reflectors came flower only?


----------



## Rosebud

I did change models, nothing wrong with my other one, this chance just came up. I will tell you more when i know more.  You and I are in this LED thing together MR1...Your last grow was great.


----------



## MR1

Rosebud , that is great you you found another light no matter who makes it. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## P Jammers

I predict this will be one of the best grows you have ever done.

No pressure, I just feel it.

Looking perfect so far, I just hope the heat will back off for you a little.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Plants look great Rosie....    Hope Harley is doing well...?


----------



## Rosebud

JaAM Harlequin is standing proud in veg, she sure doesn't look like she made a west coast voyage in July. I am so happy to have Harlequin. I have a cancer survivor friend that will be spreading that out to her group when she is ready. A lot of folks in this area have never smoked pot or anything else so they need something that won't turn them off pot, like the strong stuff we all love.  I am going to invest in a bunch of cheap pipes and hand out Harley. I was making it too hard before.. They just need a hit to help with pain and nausea and not the thc head. And I thank you for your part in getting her here. Much love Jaam.

PJ,well, you made my day, i hope you are right. We got the light leaks over. Going in the shed now that they will be up and see what the temps got down to last night...78 degrees in there this morning...YAY  thank you for holding my hand thru this first LED grow. I couldn't have a better hand holder then you.Thanks.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

WOOO HOO :aok::aok: great news...   I was lil worried...  :banana::banana::clap::clap::banana::banana::clap: :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Jaam!!! Let me get a pic of Harlequin for you.

I think she looks great and I haven't topped her yet... waiting for some clones I guess. I thank you so much for your part in this. BIG huge hugs JAAM!View attachment DSCF3156.JPG


----------



## Locked

She looks nice and healthy Rose.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Sweeeeeet....  she looks perfect....   get a bunch of clones before ya flip...   :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, that is my plan Jaam.  Plan jaam.... that's my plan jamm.... 

Sorry seem to be stoned on girl scout cookies this evening. 

Thank you Hammy for checking in. I can't believe your girls this grow. Seriously, they look different. And like i said i didn't know you could have improved before LED an you did... Amazing.


----------



## Rosebud

Boy, that outdoor grow stuff can make you too busy to take care of your indoor grow... I won't show you the neglected plants, but they are there.

These plants are Harlequin the no thc/high CBD variety.  I have made a nasty tasting tincture out of the mother of these girls.  I have had good feedback so far. Only one has reported that it took "almost all of her pain away", that was 3 drops sublingually.   She hates the taste. 

I am very thankful to have these girls.  Here they are.  These were flipped earlier then i have ever flipped before and i am liking the results. No staking is needed yet..  PJ has been telling me to flip early but I am a slow learner, now it is the way I will roll.
View attachment harliquin 001.jpg


View attachment harliquin 002.jpg


View attachment harliquin 004.jpg​


----------



## bozzo420

you sure do a great job indoor and out. You have some fine looking girls Rosebud.   What do you have planned for the summer garden?


----------



## Rosebud

Well Bozzo, thank you very much. But in fairness there are three of the ugliest plants you have ever seen right beside these I posted.

You know I haven't thought about next year yet. If I don't get busy and make something with all that harvest, i won't grow anything. But I will get busy with some oil as soon as I can.  I love growing. Sometimes are better then others. I am still very much learning about led growing.   Thanks again for stopping in.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Those Harliquin look great Rose!  You should be proud!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you AM, seems I am saying that a lot lately, thanks AM. I appreciate you looking in.


----------



## orangesunshine

Purdy rb....looking good dear


----------



## Dman1234

They look great as usual Rose, how far along are they?


----------



## Rosebud

Dman, i am embarrassed to say, i don't know when they were flipped. I don't think i wrote it down... I don't  know why, i always right that down, not this time.  I will be going by trichomes, which is interesting as it is a cbd strain.... I suppose treat it like any other. My last one got amber outside.   Thanks Dman for coming by, it is always nice to see you.

Thanks OS, i wanted you to see the new me flipping early for LED's.


----------



## techrons78

Rosebud said:


> How many inches of penetration do you have with your lights? Have you been using led for a while? Very cool.



I am looking to go led and add to my 1k eye hort.. rose does your LED say where you send for repair? I have decided to prob stay away from cheep models. , they never say brand of led.... warranty is shorter.. theyy look shitty..I have delt with china for 10 years with other products. .and I can say they r really good at making **** look like gold..so im trying to go with local company that pays for it self...Tech


----------



## Rosebud

This is the site that took over TOPLED... the warranty is stated on there.

http://www.mars-hydro.com/warranty


----------



## ston-loc

Hey Rose! Been pretty mia after the OD harvest, catching up on things. Popping in to say hi. Looking good! Looks like you LED converts are doing good! Happy with the change?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Ston~ i have missed you. You got all the outdoor cured and jarred and hopefully lots smoked?

Yes, I like the LED's. But that doesn't mean you would.  I am very much learning as i am going. I love how those harlequin look...no staking, nice buds... Flipped um when they were tiny compared to my old trees. I have learned at  PJ's knee and he teaches well. But as we are all individuals we gotta do it "our way"  I need to do a new run with clones and make a decent grow report.   Coming up... 

Glad you came by... Hope you all had a great turkey day.


----------

